# Already Broke My Nexus 7



## funkbucket007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Saw several weeks ago that WugFresh's Nexus ToolKit would unlock/root the N7 so I downloaded it. Received my device today, booted it up and proceeded to go through the motions of the ToolKit. Drivers installed fine, unlock worked great but during the process of obtaining root , it locked up in Recovery with "booting downloaded image" on the screen. Upon further research, others have had this issue and WugFresh has found the issue that caused it and updated v1.5 (which I used) to v1.5.1 and 1.5.2 to fix the problem. Well, now I'm stuck in Recovery...power and volume buttons are inoperable and I'm kind of at a loss on what to do.


----------



## funkbucket007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Removed the back, unplugged the battery and am back in action.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oops. I am glad you got it working, but i would avoid toolkits. Especially on nexus devices. You'll learn more and know exactly what's going on when you do it yourself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

You aren't the first and you won't be the last to have an issue when using a toolkit.


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

i agree that nexus devices are easy to root but im still a fan of wugs toolkit i've done at least 5 nexus phones..saves me time. I have never had an issue but glad to see he updated and resolved it


----------



## cltatenza (Jul 19, 2011)

I unlocked and rooted using 1.5.1, no problems for me. I love wugs toolkit 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htowngtr (Sep 7, 2011)

Wugs worked great for me


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

People....this is a Nexus...toolkits are NOT needed. Go look in the dev section and follow birdmans post if unsure. It's way too easy to use the lazy way. Learn you some ADB!


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn dude. 
I'm at work just pulled mine out after charging.
Got it just before I left for work may root tonight but on a 12hr shift so prolly not.
Always root the hard way!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicknowsky (Jul 1, 2012)

MikereDD said:


> Damn dude.
> I'm at work just pulled mine out after charging.
> Got it just before I left for work may root tonight but on a 12hr shift so prolly not.
> Always root the hard way!
> ...


rooting the hard way is messing with the Toolkit, Nexus = Dev device


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

i had this thing unlocked and rooted in like 5 minutes after taking it out of the box. Toolkits are not needed at all. So easy, a caveman could do it.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Title is misleading. I recommend you moderate it right meow!


----------

